# Mr.Freez's NASCAR thread,



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im gonna start a nascar thread i can shoot the sh*t in every sunday its a little late but i got 1/3 of the season left

heres a couple past threads im sure theres more some were

past thread

past thread

the brickyard is on right now, looks like there havein bunch of problemd with the left fronts getin cut down

and lots of cautions


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

Not a comment, but a question. I barely know a thing about Nascar racing and only know about the Indy500. Therefore I've always assumed that all the other races were similar to this one: driving around in circles at lightning speed. Is this really so or are there also tracks that involve some variation.

I myself am crazy about DTM (German Touringcar Championships): Excessively tuned Mercs, Audi's and Opels blasting over the circuits


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sure they got a couple road course they race like watkins glen and infineon

the rest may look like there just circles but there all different and if it was easy every body would do it

ill go look up those tracks so you can check em out

infineon raceway

watkins glen


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

gordons the man again today but jr shure movn up man that was a bad ass accident rusty started but poor t labonte he cant get a break
looks like not a lot of race fans i like all racing in any form








so who do you think will win cup this year i think gordon (imagine that)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

jr's got the championship







and it looks like jimmie just started have big problems there goes a bunch of point

for him


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

man that sucks johnson just blew up


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

what do you all think about having a dirt event or two in cup season i think it would rock


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> sure they got a couple road course they race like watkins glen and infineon
> 
> the rest may look like there just circles but there all different and if it was easy every body would do it
> 
> ...


Thanx man. Infinion looks awesome I must say. I've always preferred the road tracks.

Even the circle races must be mad difficult if I look at the amount of crashes, but they're less entertaining to watch imo.

Here's an example of DTM cars:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

delta said:


> what do you all think about having a dirt event or two in cup season i think it would rock


maybe an exhibition race but 43 cars in some serious comition would be crazy ecpecaly seein

how its pretty much a whole new generation thats never really raced on dirt



> Here's an example of DTM cars:


looks kind like the lemans seris i was watching earlier


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

I think it would wourk but there would be probs to work out but i disagree most of the new generation drivers started on dirt or carts then dirt meers is the only one i can think of that didnt correct me if im wrong


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> [
> 
> 
> > Here's an example of DTM cars:
> ...


 The Fench Le Mans you mean? It's got some similarities with the GT-class at LM. Only a race doesn't take 24h and has loads of crashes


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

delta said:


> I think it would wourk but there would be probs to work out but i disagree most of the new generation drivers started on dirt or carts then dirt meers is the only one i can think of that didnt correct me if im wrong


naw im not to sure on all there start points i would like to see it but dont think it would ever

happen cause that would be tons of work for the teams and the nascar officals to put it together

gaw dam cautions Jr was on the move too







i think hes feelin much better



> The Fench Le Mans you mean


it was the american le mans, i dont know the driver or much about it, its just some racein to watch


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

yeah jr still hurtin but not too bad really glad to see him gettin better
but i think it hurt him in the point and gave #24 momentum which is a bad thing for everyone else but ill be happy if #24 wins kansas again last year sucked #12 won also won at texas the 2 races go to and he wins both


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

wwwoooowwwww robie gordons pit stop was fukn crazy


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

ya think they would have learned from marlins incident but guess not


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

gordons the man 4 brickyard wins 
jr had good finish to


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

delta said:


> gordons the man 4 brickyard wins
> jr had good finish to


gaw dam gordon

jr had fukn problems on the last lap sh*t man. i hate cautions damn cautions!!!

jr 2fukn7th









dam gordon :laugh:


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

I want to know what happened with Jr. blowing that tire up. He had a damn good finish lined up. Could have cut them points down by a lot.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

nbc tnt post race coverage sucks









wish all the races were on fox or fx.

the champoinship race is so different this year, the last 10 races should be changed throw in a bristol night race, and a road race, cause it really only matters about who is good in the last 10, cause there isnt gonna be much of a points lead soon.As long as Johnson,Gordan, or the roush guys dont win,Ill be happy.

You notice Gordan avoided the powerade bottle on top of his car,after the race, and nbc sucks so much, who knows what happend to Dale jr,we couldnt even get a replay.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> As long as Gordan doesnt win,Ill be happy.


 Right on same here!

Im a Dale Jr. fan myself!


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

Well i just got back from the brickyard, we set a new record in yellow flags at the track, the gay rambow warrior won, robby gordan got up t0 third and gaining then blew his engine







. but all in all a great race


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

ZMonte85 said:


> I want to know what happened with Jr. blowing that tire up. He had a damn good finish lined up. Could have cut them points down by a lot.


 if your talking brickyard, he ran over debris on the track


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

man everyone slammin gordon 
well guess thats what u get when you are the best cup # 5 this year
dont even say hes a sissy







if your a jr fan


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

> dont even say hes a sissy if your a jr fan










i wont say anything then :laugh:

hes ok i guess but its family tradition to want to will his ass in to the wall. remeber the race were

he hit that piece of concrete, my grandpa threw that rock at his car :laugh:


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

damn that mercedes is awesome!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> QUOTE (mashunter18 @ Aug 8 2004, 04:59 PM)
> As long as Gordan doesnt win,Ill be happy.
> 
> Right on same here!
> ...

















Allright

my favorite is actually bobby labonte, go 18

I also root for jr, and some others, everyone fan has the ones the like and the ones they hate.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I caught up on the other threads, monte85 is the nascar king, your lucky to get to go to that many races.

We usually hit one a year,

Iv been to richmond, bristol, indy, and michigan.
Love that August bristol race








bristol is the funnest, just fidning a good place to set up camp, hang out all weekend, and drink lots of beer


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

im a gordon fan..............................................

Robby Gordon # 31


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

irate said:


> im a gordon fan..............................................
> 
> Robby Gordon # 31


 damn did he have a fukt up day


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> > QUOTE (mashunter18 @ Aug 8 2004, 04:59 PM)
> > As long as Gordan doesnt win,Ill be happy.
> >
> > Right on same here!
> ...


 LaBonte is good too









As for Jeff Gordan...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh: fukt up that they thought it but :laugh: still

DAYTONA BEACH, Fla. -- NASCAR issued a statement Wednesday acknowledging the importance of emotion and spontaneity in post-race victory celebrations, as it declined to sanction either Jeff Gordon or his Hendrick Motorsports team for their post-race behavior last Sunday at Indianapolis.

Mike Helton

NASCAR president Mike Helton stopped short of issuing a different protocol than the instructions delivered in each pre-race drivers' and crew chiefs' meeting.

The second- through fifth-place finishers are typically told to gather at a designated area on pit road for media interviews. The winner is simply instructed to take his car to Victory Lane -- with no instructions on a specific route or time frame in which to do it.

In the latest in a series of post-race disagreements, Gordon, upon winning the Brickyard 400 last Sunday, stopped his car on the start/finish line and climbed onto his window sill to salute the roaring crowd.

He then jumped to the track, where his crew mobbed him in celebration. NBC Sports, with a narrow window for its post-race coverage, went onto the racetrack to interview Gordon before the network had to go off the air.

JEFF GORDON 
• Driver Page 
• Article Archive 
• Superstore: Jeff Gordon gear! 
• Join Jeff's Fan Club!

It was speculated that Gordon might be fined this week for not going to Victory Lane for the standard post-race process. His Hendrick teammate, Jimmie Johnson, was fined $10,000 following the race at Pocono for placing a Lowe's placard in front of a large Powerade bottle that was set atop his car.

this was some of it the rest is under news at nascar dot com


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

gordon what a man nascar needs to get off their hi horse
everone (who has won alot) has celebrated a victory or two this way
jr did it at daytona nobody said anything others do it also
and there v lane celebration is not an old tradition the gatorade or poweraide bottles are a fairly new thing


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

this sucks







48 blew engine







32 runnin like sh*t only good thing 24 havin good run


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

At least Jr. is doing well this week. Leading a few laps just now.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

good to see him abviously feelin better but now he needs to blow engine or somethin hehe (im not a jr fan)


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

that sucks stewart won gets to v lane get out of car and leaves wo interview just left and nothin will get said cuz its stewart but boy dont let gordon do anything ive never seen a victory where driver just left to go to his coach i know he was sick but gordon hasnt done this (remember infineon) and he was about dead it seemed


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

delta said:


> that sucks stewart won gets to v lane get out of car and leaves wo interview just left and nothin will get said cuz its stewart but boy dont let gordon do anything ive never seen a victory where driver just left to go to his coach i know he was sick but gordon hasnt done this (remember infineon) and he was about dead it seemed


 i didnt catch the noninterview part







but i still like stewart not as much a the good ol

8 car he had a reall good finish today









those hendrick boys had some trouble with the trans today huh both 48 and 24, its cause i willed it

to happen
















nascar will probably bitch about stewart skippin the interview with i think sucks and

nascar bitchin bout what gordon did when he won was sh*t yeah i said it, it was sh*t

ok thats it no more stickin up for 24 :laugh:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

delta said:


> good to see him abviously feelin better but now he needs to blow engine or somethin hehe (im not a jr fan)


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

wow mr freeze decided to come on (kinda late though)
i think stewart filled his pant and was sittin in it all day(just from how the anouncers sounded)and damn it quite willing them to break if your that good jr got championship for shure and remind me not to piss ya off i like my car


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

delta said:


> wow mr freeze decided to come on (kinda late though)
> i think stewart filled his pant and was sittin in it all day(just from how the anouncers sounded)and damn it quite willing them to break if your that good jr got championship for shure and remind me not to piss ya off i like my car


ya i was at my budies house watchin

:laugh: i forgot about the crammps he had,







yeah i bet he did sh*t him self



> damn it quite willing them to break if your that good jr got championship for shure and remind me not to piss ya off i like my car


no worries it usually only works when my grandpa and i are watchin at the same time


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

glad to hear its u and grndpa i was affraid 24 would never finish race again but boy did hendrick have a bad day
could you imagine what it feels like to fill your pants then havta drive sittin in it for a few hours? oh id be bad and stuck good i think id just stand in shower for like 5 hours before took the suit off
dont like stewart but impressive u can win with pants full a sh*t


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yeah imagine that sit in sh*t the whole time and its hot sh*t too, i think ol DW showed a thing

were it getts hot enought to fry an egg in that seat pan


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

look at who won at brsitol


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Damn good race, JR had that race locked up real early on.







Can you say domination?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

just addin a few for delta to checkout


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

one more

first to win busch and cup race in same weekend at bristol


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

that sucked jr got lucky hehe
congrats on a clean sweep 8 car fans


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

oh yeah mr freez STOP GOIN TO YOUR GRANDPAS HOUSE TO WATCH THE RACE







and this sucks cuz jr be man of the week







and i prob eat sh*t from yall all week but absolute suck was cravin that poor gut cant get a break
congrats again on a dominating performance


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

well busch qualify is over and mears is on the pole truex jr is 2nd
cup qualif is comin up look out for the 24 and i changin my avatar in support


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

delta said:


> well busch qualify is over and mears is on the pole truex jr is 2nd
> cup qualif is comin up look out for the 24 and i changin my avatar in support


:laugh: i was just gettin ready to go to nascar dot com to check on qualifying then

open up the chat room to brag about JR being on pole









im smellin back to back










i just noticed in the burn out picture above it looks like jr is usein the finger









1 #25 Brian Vickers* Chevrolet GMAC Financial Services 187.417 38.417 Leader 
2 #19 Jeremy Mayfield Dodge Dodge Dealers/UAW 186.364 38.634 -0.217 
3 #98 Bill Elliott Dodge McDonald's 186.307 38.646 -0.229 
4 #97 Kurt Busch Ford Sharpie/IRWIN Industrial Tools 185.955 38.719 -0.302 
5 #9 Kasey Kahne* Dodge Dodge Dealers/UAW 185.816 38.748 -0.331 
6 #41 Casey Mears Dodge Target House 185.802 38.751 -0.334 
7 #16 Greg Biffle Ford National Guard 185.773 38.757 -0.340 
8 #24 Jeff Gordon Chevrolet DuPont 185.658 38.781 -0.364 
9 #10 Scott Riggs* Chevrolet Valvoline 185.557 38.802 -0.385 
10 #01 Joe Nemechek Chevrolet U.S. Army 185.553 38.803 -0.386 
11 #6 Mark Martin Ford Viagra 185.529 38.808 -0.391 
12 #8 Dale Earnhardt Jr. Chevrolet Budweiser 185.266 38.863 -0.446 
13 #43 Jeff Green Dodge Cheerios/Betty Crocker 185.261 38.864 -0.447 
14 #12 Ryan Newman Dodge ALLTEL/Sony Handycam 185.180 38.881 -0.464 
15 #5 Terry Labonte Chevrolet Kellogg's 184.810 38.959 -0.542 
16 #48 Jimmie Johnson Chevrolet Lowe's 184.772 38.967 -0.550 
17 #38 Elliott Sadler Ford M&M's 184.431 39.039 -0.622 
18 #84 Kyle Busch Chevrolet CARQUEST 184.374 39.051 -0.634 
19 #99 Carl Edwards Ford Shop Rat 184.360 39.054 -0.637 
20 #21 Ricky Rudd

heres the rest of em delta


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sh*t forgot you gotta post a new one to get it to the top


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

What the f*ck JR is like 12 thats like in !the back of the pack. Guess he drank one to many for the road.!!!!


----------



## ipsd (Aug 11, 2004)

Wel l you all need to understand that gordon and the guys at the front know that i'm behind them in the big rig where as JR is just to plastered to care. he thinks the big green face in his mirror is just a figmant of his imagination!! you think anyone would get the idea by my avatar!!!


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

well freez ya prob heard but a hendrich car fastest in practice (b.vickers) looks like hendrick stong again







but jr wasnt bad so ya got hope hehe


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

hey freez i missed final practice who was where









and a pic for ya (51 test site)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think 8 is startin in the 12th spot and i think 24 might be in the 8th spot i dont remeber

but ill be on most of the day today, but might not be all that active till race time









im workin on a profile







that awt to be done pretty quick here


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

race is comin on so turn the tv on and whatch a hendrick car dominate hehe


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

delta said:


> race is comin on so turn the tv on and whatch a hendrick car dominate hehe


 tv is tuned in hendrick team NEVER!!!!







ill probably get in the chat once were under

way a little bit , just so as i can brag bout the 8 car


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

man im never gonna see ya in there 8 car fell to 29 th in first 10 laps
ill just talk smack about him with no defenders hehehe


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i saw that sh*t, when the fuk is he gonna fire those fukn eurys whats the dam deal with this sh*t

aint gonna be a good day for the 8 car their gonna be workin on it all day, sh*t man

but did you see me put that trash on gordon's grill
















im feelin pretty tired and slow







to day so i dont think i go into chat for this one


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

shane meil is gonna pass jr i think the only person jr has passed is 88 and he had a lug nut that wasnt put on hehehehehehe
its nice to be talkin smack when nobody to defend


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

its still early, long as he dont go a lap down there may be a chance


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

damn it any debris on the track and gordon will hit it damn it freez quite it


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

delta said:


> damn it any debris on the track and gordon will hit it damn it freez quite it


 i aint say nothing more bout it , this fukn track is fukn filthly man damn californias









bunch of litter bugs

im gonna try to put one more piece on the 24


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

man you californians are a filthy lot and out picken it up by hand ya know they have sweepers for that. How many engines are gonna blow now? i think gordon was lucky on the paper and trash bags though.
sadler up to 260 deg so he prob blow.
id be embarassed to be a californian now :rasp:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

JR and the eury's need to learn to communicat better this is some bull sh*t

just fukn great you see that sh*t damn it slidein out sh*t man. sh*t

well at least hes gonna finish


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i saw he made a great save though and damn it gordon blew that sucks


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

f*ck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

at least if 24 blew the 8 in the wall another good day for the 48

man freez i didnt even notice that or i woulda saved it for one of the religious threads that rocks it rocks














oh yeah it really doesnt mean anything damn


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

delta said:


> at least if 24 blew the 8 in the wall another good day for the 48


 theres still a couple laps left to blow up and that was your 666th post so you just curst

your self :laugh:


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

na two of hendrick are popped so he be good and i had to edit that last post hehehe


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

looks like sadler and at least some hendricks finished


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

wow that dam kahne is a driver man didnt win but yet another 2nd place finish

cheers to sadler, mark good try but in 3rd

jimmie 14th









hey delta whats the deal with all these guys growin there hair out like hippies

haha JR, sadler and theres probably a few more, bet they think it good luck or something

fukn drivers and their superstions :laugh:


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i dont know about the hair but best thing i ever did with mine was shave it all off (cept my gote) 
but i think all that trash had an effect on certain cars harvick and gordon and it did kinda suck for jr to save his car earlier then get into oil
and loose it but sadler drove an excellent race and locked up the points for the championship run. Unfortunatly i think hendrick havin probs with engines damn it all. maybe 8,24, and 48 not gonna win championship (i kinda think all three have just been testin for the finnal ten) but it dont matter for jr cuz in kansas im takin him out.hehehe


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dam cant believe i let this slide to today









but heres the starting grid

1 #12 Ryan Newman Dodge ALLTEL 128.700 20.979 Leader 
2 #6 Mark Martin Ford Viagra 127.407 21.192 -0.213 
3 #48 Jimmie Johnson Chevrolet Lowe's 127.388 21.195 -0.216 
4 #01 Joe Nemechek Chevrolet U.S. Army 127.209 21.225 -0.246 
5 #30 Jeff Burton Chevrolet America Online 127.209 21.225 -0.246 
6 #21 Ricky Rudd Ford Motorcraft/U.S. Air Force 127.137 21.237 -0.258 
7 #19 Jeremy Mayfield Dodge Dodge Dealers/UAW 127.077 21.247 -0.268 
8 #16 Greg Biffle Ford National Guard/Subway 127.047 21.252 -0.273 
9 #24 Jeff Gordon Chevrolet DuPont 127.005 21.259 -0.280 
10 #43 Jeff Green Dodge Grands Biscuits 126.999 21.260 -0.281 
11 #9 Kasey Kahne* Dodge Dodge Dealers/UAW 126.981 21.263 -0.284 
12 #2 Rusty Wallace Dodge Miller Lite 126.743 21.303 -0.324 
13 #99 Carl Edwards Ford Roush Racing 126.725 21.306 -0.327 
14 #8 Dale Earnhardt Jr. Chevrolet









the ones that matter any way









this is it man after tonight will see whs locked in for the chase for the championship


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

hey freez i been busy havent watched anything racing this wknd im watchin race tonight on tape but i think we all know who is gonna win the cup the almighty 24







8 will end up in a pile in bout 4 wks hehe so he is out of it


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

what time is qualifiing on for new hampshire


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Doesn't matter much, got rained out, starting as they sit in points this weekend. Go Jr!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ZMonte85 said:


> Doesn't matter much, got rained out, starting as they sit in points this weekend. Go Jr!


 watch that 8 car


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

oh man two jr lovers
you can stop wishin and hopin for a cup as im gonna take jr out in turn 4 at kansas :rasp: i think my scanner or a rock will do the trick hehe

this is who will be 2004 cup champ. he even had god on his side








watch the 24 go


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

well lookin like j gordon and e sadler the ones to beat today i just hope ya not at grandpas house freez
and stewart is out


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

delta said:


> well lookin like j gordon and e sadler the ones to beat today i just hope ya not at grandpas house freez
> and stewart is out


 jr at the top tied with busch for the chapion ship lead now


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

damn it but he can have the points lead till kansas. He had a good run though but r gordon needs a punch in the face


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

delta said:


> damn it but he can have the points lead till kansas. He had a good run though but r gordon needs a punch in the face


 that was kinda chicken sh*t but it happens


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

by next week me and ipsd should have a nice vid for ya freez and all the 8 fans trust me its gonna be good and funny
just wait till next week to see what stewart does im thinkin retaliation on r gordon


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

this is to awsome k wallace leadin busch race








did yall see the t labonte crash in qual?
look out 24 gonna win next 3 races


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

delta said:


> this is to awsome k wallace leadin busch race
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i stuck at home right now with out cable so i didnt get to see sh*t









qualifing is done huh i was gonna try and make it to my buddies for that



> look out 24 gonna win next 3 races


i'll just modify that statment for ya, it should have read

took out 24 gonna sit next 3 races


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

lol
qualif was yeserday freez but i missed last half








your gettin slow on this thread freez hehe


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

delta said:


> lol
> qualif was yeserday freez but i missed last half
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah i know im laggin on it

i havent been feelin myself lately







but watchin JR. win sunday will cheer me right up









now i got to go check in a NASCAR dot com to set my picks and look at the list


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

well if it would chear ya up hopefully jr will win this wknd but it wont matter in kansas
god im ready to go now


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

well looks like steward had a little retaliation (r gordon)
and m kenseth needs to learn how to drive hehe damn red flags


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

gordons back in the points lead


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hhhhhhheeeeeeeyyyyyyyyy delta









and i thought jimmie and gordon just might have had something for the 8car

great fukn race









taaalllllllllaaaaddddeeeggggaaaaa


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Damn good race. Crazy last lap.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ZMonte85 said:


> Damn good race. Crazy last lap.


 you see jr stich it up like a talyor







went to the front with a quickness


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

well that sucked but next week is kansas so gordon gonna take jr to school in 6 days


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

some bull sh*t if they fine him,

TALLADEGA, Ala. -- Dale Earnhardt Jr. took over the NASCAR Nextel Cup points lead with a popular victory in Sunday's EA Sports 500 at Talladega Superspeedway, but he faces a possible penalty for cursing during the post-race television interview.

During the interview in Victory Lane with NBC's Matt Yocum, Earnhardt Jr. was asked what it meant to win for the fifth time at Talladega. Earnhardt Jr. replied, "It don't mean s--- right now. Daddy's won here 10 times."

NBC later issued an apology for the inappropriate language. After several media requests, NASCAR is reviewing the post-race videotape, according to spokesman Mike Zizzo. Any penalty would be handed down Tuesday at the earliest, Zizzo said.

There is precedence for Earnhardt Jr. being fined and/or docked points. Two Busch Series drivers were penalized for inappropriate language earlier this season.

Ron Hornaday was fined $10,000 and docked 25 points for "use of inappropriate language" during a live radio interview during a Busch race at Dover in June. Also, Johnny Sauter was penalized the same amount of money and points for the same infraction after a Busch race at Las Vegas Motor Speedway in March.

Earnhardt Jr. pleaded his case in the Talladega press box later Sunday.

"I hope they understand it was in jubilation," Earnhardt Jr. "I know that me and those other guys that got fined let it slip, but it's two different circumstances.

"When you're happy and joyous about something and it happens, it's different than being angry and cursing in anger. Of course, we don't want to promote that.

"But if a guy's in Victory Lane, jumping up and down and lets a 's---' slip out, I don't think that's something we need to go hammering down on."


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

come on freez ya really think nascar gonna take points away from jr? no way.
they want jr to win one. but aint gonna happen this year cuz he goin down in now 5 days.
im leavin on thurs get back on mon but im takin my buddies dig cam and get ya a couple a jr pics of him racin ill try gettin one on the parade lap in the trucks (but depend how far apart jr and 24,48 are) any specific requests their freez for pics


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

this is bull sh*t bull sh*t bull sh*t

fukn nascar

i 8 loses the championship by 25 points this year i m done with watch the greatest sport on earth

mother fukers

Earnhardt Jr. fined $10,000, loses 25 points


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

NASCAR doesn't realize that they don't have 43 cookie cutter perfect personalities running around the track. That's what half the draw is to the drivers, they're human beings like everyone else and they're not perfect and they're sure as sh*t not going to always remember to keep their mouth clean on TV.

And you would think NASCAR would have learned from previous experiences and have the feed on a 7 second delay or something and have someone sitting on the censor button. They already do it for the radio transfers. Dumbasses.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

that just blows me away but if gonna fine others they halfta fine jr


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

I can understand the fine, I have no problem with that, I'm sure he doesn't either. But it's the points docking that pisses me off. They never docked anyone else points for swearing on TV. If they are going to have this new system that chops the field down to 10 cars at the end of the season, I don't see how they can then go and take 25 points from one of those 10 cars in the running.

F.A.N.

fan against NASCAR


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ZMonte85 said:


> I can understand the fine, I have no problem with that, I'm sure he doesn't either. But it's the points docking that pisses me off. They never docked anyone else points for swearing on TV. If they are going to have this new system that chops the field down to 10 cars at the end of the season, I don't see how they can then go and take 25 points from one of those 10 cars in the running.
> 
> F.A.N.
> 
> fan against NASCAR


 this is the only sport were they take away points already scored

bull sh*t


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

jr's goin down guys in 3 days 
im outa here for kansas


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

this is what i think about gordon and the rest of nascar right now

i know iknow its the wrong hand but i'm no photoshop magician


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

1 #01 Joe Nemechek Chevrolet U.S. Army 180.156 29.974 Leader 
2 #9 Kasey Kahne* Dodge Dodge Dealers/UAW 179.253 30.125 -0.151 
3 #19 Jeremy Mayfield Dodge Dodge Dealers HEMI/UAW 179.188 30.136 -0.162 
4 #48 Jimmie Johnson Chevrolet Lowe's 179.045 30.160 -0.186 
5 #18 Bobby Labonte Chevrolet Interstate Batteries 178.891 30.186 -0.212 
6 #16 Greg Biffle Ford National Guard/Subway 178.453 30.260 -0.286 
7 #12 Ryan Newman Dodge ALLTEL 178.424 30.265 -0.291 
8 #8 Dale Earnhardt Jr. Chevrolet Budweiser









hes gonna get the points lead back

30 #24 Jeff Gordon Chevrolet Wizard of Oz/DuPont








what happen there delta :laugh: , looks like nascars wonder boy fukt up somewere


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Should be a good race this weekend. I'm waiting on Martinsville myself.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

well nem won both races jr had a good run gordon came back from nowhere
his car not good he be pissed and johnson had a brake dragging then hit wall big suck bush in points lead suck
i was so drunk i took out the wrong 8 car hehe truex jr
but 5 car now in points lead (busch)

oh i also got harvicks autograph tooo coooooollllllllll


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

delta said:


> well nem won both races jr had a good run gordon came back from nowhere
> his car not good he be pissed and johnson had a brake dragging then hit wall big suck bush in points lead suck
> i was so drunk i took out the wrong 8 car hehe truex jr
> but 5 car now in points lead (busch)
> ...


 sounded like a blast man i cant wait till i can hit a cali race









and what are ya doin tryin to will my busch driver into the wall

looks like im gonna have to toss a rock at gordon next race


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

toss all ya want just dont go to grandpa's hehe


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

damn it newman on pole







gordon like 19th johnson top ten but big story
wheres jr


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i just saw race (tape) what a race 
48 good but 24 came from nowhere again (the crew must be workin good together) 
but damn that 97
oh and jr had a good run also to bad he was behind 48 24 lol hehe

i dont know what i was thinkin there lol


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Jr beat Busch.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

ZMonte85 said:


> Jr beat Busch.


 sorry mistyped that


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

was a nice race i though kahne had it locked up man

i actually wanted him to win

and gordon only did so good cause im consintrating my will power to the 97 car


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

here we go martinsville

1 #12 Ryan Newman Dodge ALLTEL 97.043 19.513 Leader 
2 #2 Rusty Wallace Dodge Miller Lite 96.234 19.677 -0.164 
3 #8 Dale Earnhardt Jr. Chevrolet Budweiser 96.205 19.683 -0.170 
4 #0 Ward Burton Chevrolet NetZero 96.107 19.703 -0.190 
5 #06 Travis Kvapil Dodge Mobil 1/Jasper Engines 96.102 19.704 -0.191 
6 #10 Scott Riggs* Chevrolet Valvoline 96.063 19.712 -0.199 
7 #97 Kurt Busch Ford IRWIN Industrial Tools/Sharpie 96.039 19.717 -0.204 
8 #42 Jamie McMurray Dodge Texaco/Havoline 96.039 19.717 -0.204 
9 #21 Ricky Rudd Ford Motorcraft/U.S. Air Force 95.772 19.772 -0.259 
10 #43 Jeff Green Dodge Cheerios/Betty Crocker 95.743 19.778 -0.265 
11 #19 Jeremy Mayfield Dodge Dodge Dealers/UAW 95.738 19.779 -0.266 
12 #30 Jeff Burton Chevrolet America Online 95.670 19.793 -0.280 
13 #20 Tony Stewart Chevrolet The Home Depot 95.665 19.794 -0.281 
14 #77 Brendan Gaughan* Dodge Kodak/Jasper Engines 95.656 19.796 -0.283 
15 #24 Jeff Gordon Chevrolet

that gaw dam kurt busch is gonna have problem early and end up out of the race quick and the

points lead will be back to how it belongs
















i suck at photo shopin sh*t


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Go Jr! Die Kurt Busch.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

ZMonte85 said:


> Die Kurt Busch.


 if only we could be so lucky


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

delta said:


> ZMonte85 said:
> 
> 
> > Die Kurt Busch.
> ...


 Tell me about it. I could settle for just a crash that ruins his entire day at least.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

what do ya think there delta









think jimmie is goin four in a row


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

yup jimmie on fire 24 not gettin and bush will blow engine before end of season
go jimmie


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dominating


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

rain if fukn pheonix







what the fuk man







but they say it looks like it will clear


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

fuk yeah what a race, gooooooooooo 8


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

maybe gordon not out
standings
busch
gordon
jr
johnson


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Good domination today by JR. No one had anything for him.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

news just in jr used an illegal windshield (to thin) anouncing fines penalties on tues i think. 
Easy to dominate when ya dont follow the rules lol
Seriously i dont think they should fine him or penalize him as it wasnt a performance thing.







to fines penalties
and congrats on the win even if he was cheatin


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

I got news for ya, everyone cheats. The only ones everyone ever knows about are the ones who get caught.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

dude i was joking about it and i know they are all cheatin
i was laughing at how stupid fines penalties are for a windsheild


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you fuker dont scare me like that,


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

delta said:


> dude i was joking about it and i know they are all cheatin
> i was laughing at how stupid fines penalties are for a windsheild


 Ok gotcha. Kinda misread that a bit. But yeah I do agree it is funny when they fine people for such small things.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

truex jr. got it 
















cant wait to see what hes gonna be able to do in the 2006 nextel season

qualitfing must have beeen rained out ehh

1 #97 Kurt Busch Ford Smirnoff Ice/Sharpie N/A N/A N/A 
2 #24 Jeff Gordon Chevrolet DuPont N/A N/A N/A 
3 #8 Dale Earnhardt Jr. Chevrolet Budweiser N/A N/A N/A 
4 #48 Jimmie Johnson Chevrolet Lowe's N/A N/A N/A 
5 #6 Mark Martin Ford Viagra N/A N/A N/A 
6 #20 Tony Stewart Chevrolet The Home Depot N/A N/A N/A 
7 #12 Ryan Newman Dodge Mobil 1/ALLTEL N/A N/A N/A 
8 #38 Elliott Sadler Ford M&M's N/A N/A N/A 
9 #17 Matt Kenseth Ford DeWalt Power Tools N/A N/A N/A 
10 #19 Jeremy Mayfield Dodge Dodge Dealers/UAW N/A N/A N/A 
11 #42 Jamie McMurray Dodge Texaco/Havoline N/A N/A N/A 
12 #88 Dale Jarrett Ford UPS N/A N/A N/A 
13 #9 Kasey Kahne* Dodge Dodge Dealers/UAW

this sucks ass the mighty 8 car will have to start in the back


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

last race till daytona, that kurt busch is an asshole i wanted his ass to hit that wall










but seein hows jr. is so far behind in points i would like jimmie to get the champion ship

long as its not gordon or busch


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

nascar season is back mofo







the budweiser shoot out is this saturday so im bringing

back my thread







theres some new people here so please read the title again

if you need help here you go, this is not a thread

to argue if this is a sport or hate on my favorite way to spend a sunday, its for me

and anyone elses to talk nascar







. so with that said catch up on the news

and lets start up speed week, i cant wait till the 20th for the 500







jr. in 05


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Old ass thread. Heh, my money is on Jr.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

today start the speed week







budwieser shoots out tonight









i know its only a 70 lap teaser but i so exicted i could sh*t myself









1 88 Dale Jarrett Ford UPS - - - 
2 16 Greg Biffle Ford National Guard - - - 
3 39 Bill Elliott Dodge Coors - - - 
4 25 Brian Vickers Chevrolet GMAC - - - 
5 49 Ken Schrader Dodge Schwan's Home Service - - - 
6 97 Kurt Busch Ford Crown Royal - - - 
7 12 Ryan Newman Dodge ALLTEL - - - 
8 20 Tony Stewart Chevrolet The Home Depot - - - 
9 21 Ricky Rudd Ford Motorcraft - - - 
10 19 Jeremy Mayfield Dodge Dodge Dealers/UAW - - - 
11 24 Jeff Gordon Chevrolet DuPont - - - 
12 8 Dale Earnhardt Jr. Chevrolet Budweiser

thats how the line came up after the draw i m only puttin up the list to the driver that

will win
















lets go racein boys BOOGITY BOOGITY BOOGITY


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i love your helpfull links freez lol im kinda thinkin the 48 will kill em this yr but my pick for tittle is eather the 8 or 48. Plate races belong to hendrick this yr though.

its bout time season got here 
can u say speeeeeeeeeeeedweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkssssssssssssssssssss
oh yeah and go gordon


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

how about that dei horse power ehh delta, i told ya they were hidin it


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Yeeee-Haw Nascar season is back in action . Gotta buy my 30 pack of busch to get ready for this weekend. I've been out workin in the sun so my neck is nice and red.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> how about that dei horse power ehh delta, i told ya they were hidin it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think some other were hidin it also but it did surprise me but yates and hendrick gonna own plates this yr

DAYTONNA bout time season started hey?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I gots a question for you freez...do REAL nascar fans get excited when there are car crashes? (cus i noticed fake fans do...) heh


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

its pretty hard to not get excited by a crash but really a true fan would rather see the whole race ran accident and caution free (in my op)

oh yeah freez this is whats gonna happen in the 500
(24 passin 8)

My Webpage


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Filo said:


> I gots a question for you freez...do REAL nascar fans get excited when there are car crashes? (cus i noticed fake fans do...) heh
> [snapback]898533[/snapback]​


there you go filo



delta said:


> its pretty hard to not get excited by a crash but really a true fan would rather see the whole race ran accident and caution free (in my op)
> 
> oh yeah freez this is whats gonna happen in the 500
> (24 passin 8)
> ...


never


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

lol are we gonna have a bird war like last yr freez?















and thats just newman anyways freez who cares bout newman








oh yeah 
THE MAN


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

yes yes yes
3rd daytona and 70th car vic for the 24









and my condolenceces to dei hspwr jk


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

delta said:


> yes yes yes
> 3rd daytona and 70th car vic for the 24
> 
> 
> ...


that dei hp was there all race man with mikey and at the end with jr outta no were man

and if it wasnt for busch dale would have had that sh*t







, but none the less

it was a fantastic last few laps man


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > I gots a question for you freez...do REAL nascar fans get excited when there are car crashes? (cus i noticed fake fans do...) heh
> ...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looks like there not appreciating the huge

revenue that nascar will bring to them


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^^ probably because Mexico City is too over crowded. It would have been better hosted somewhere else. Smog is also a big problem, and they prob dont like more of it. I still think nascar is ok tho! heh


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Fido said:


> ^^ *probably because Mexico City is too over crowded*. It would have been better hosted somewhere else. Smog is also a big problem, and they prob dont like more of it. I still think nascar is ok tho! heh
> [snapback]909000[/snapback]​


thats why i dont under stand why nascar is try to do a race there, i think its gonna be a mess


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

new rules for california

the new way of qualifing sound kinda cool, with nascar impounding the cars right after

qualifing and you have to race with what you qualified the next day, we'll have to see

how that turns out, ryan newman may not get so many poles this year


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

WoooooooooooooHOOOOOOOOOOOO did you boys watch that race? YEEEEHAW! I had my pint of wild turkey and a plug of chaw, and enjoyed me a damn fine race. I bought some of that there Golden Brown Tanning Oil.....to put on my neck this weekend so it gets nice and RED for the race.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

azeral26 said:


> WoooooooooooooHOOOOOOOOOOOO did you boys watch that race? YEEEEHAW! I had my pint of wild turkey and a plug of chaw, and enjoyed me a damn fine race. I bought some of that there Golden Brown Tanning Oil.....to put on my neck this weekend so it gets nice and RED for the race.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your pushin the limits of the titile of my thread there buddy,


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

azeral26 said:


> WoooooooooooooHOOOOOOOOOOOO did you boys watch that race? YEEEEHAW! I had my pint of wild turkey and a plug of chaw, and enjoyed me a damn fine race. I bought some of that there Golden Brown Tanning Oil.....to put on my neck this weekend so it gets nice and RED for the race.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cmon man, please dont diss freez like taht, hes cool.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Fido said:


> azeral26 said:
> 
> 
> > WoooooooooooooHOOOOOOOOOOOO did you boys watch that race? YEEEEHAW! I had my pint of wild turkey and a plug of chaw, and enjoyed me a damn fine race. I bought some of that there Golden Brown Tanning Oil.....to put on my neck this weekend so it gets nice and RED for the race.
> ...


hes al right man, he likes the nascar too, hes just throwin in a joke there and my reply should

sound like a joke but i guess it depends on how you read it


----------



## dalejr8fan (Dec 21, 2004)

hey hey mr freeze whats going on u know what? u know goooooooooooooooooooo jrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.lol


----------



## GangstaCool (Feb 25, 2005)

Kyle Busch is leading the way and the 8 car is bringing up the rear?!?! Should be an exciting race tomorrow. 
I'm guessin Kasey Khane is gonna be taking first.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

look at that track in mexico the busch series is racin, looks pretty niffty man



> Autodromo Hermanos Rodriguez
> Autodromo Hermanos Rodriguez is a 2.786-mile road course located approximately 15 minutes from the center of Mexico City. The original Autodromo Hermanos Rodriguez track was built in 1963 for Formula One events. That circuit raced at the facility from 1963 to 1970, and then returned to race there from 1986 through 1992. Racing has a rich tradition in Mexico. CART first raced at the facility in 2002. The three-day total attendance for the trackýs 2003 CART event was an astounding 402,413, with a crowd of 221,011 on race day. In June 1950, NASCAR Founder Bill France Sr. teamed with Curtis Turner to drive in the first Mexican Road Race. The 2,178 mile race was run from El Paso, Texas, across Mexico to Guatemala. Others participating in the event from the world of NASCAR included Bob and Fonty Flock, Raymond Parks and Red Byron.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

1 12 Ryan Newman Dodge Mobil 1 Ext. Perf./ALLTEL 173.745 31.080 Leader 
2 38 Elliott Sadler Ford M&M's 173.712 31.086 -0.006 
3 16 Greg Biffle Ford National Guard 173.182 31.181 -0.101 
4 10 Scott Riggs Chevrolet Valvoline 171.920 31.410 -0.330 
5 97 Kurt Busch Ford Sharpie/IRWIN Industrial Tools 171.865 31.420 -0.340 
6 77 Travis Kvapil* Dodge Mobil Clean 5000/Kodak/Jasper 171.717 31.447 -0.367 
7 9 Kasey Kahne Dodge Dodge Dealers/UAW 171.527 31.482 -0.402 
8 17 Matt Kenseth Ford DeWalt Power Tools 170.946 31.589 -0.509 
9 48 Jimmie Johnson Chevrolet Lowe's 170.848 31.607 -0.527 
10 5 Kyle Busch* Chevrolet Kellogg's/Robots

34 8 Dale Earnhardt Jr. Chevrolet Budweiser









sure hope he does better this year at vegas. hey delta, guess were ill be watching the race from,

thats right my grandpa's







its his 70th birthday and were gonna will ol gordon into the wall


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

slackin off on my thread but today is martinsville, im gonna try to throw a rock at gordon's car

again.









top ten starting

1	10	Scott Riggs	Chevrolet	Valvoline 96.671	19.588	Leader
2	12	Ryan Newman	Dodge	ALLTEL 96.657	19.591	-0.003
3	19	Jeremy Mayfield	Dodge	Dodge Dealers/UAW 96.583	19.606	-0.018
4	2	Rusty Wallace	Dodge	Miller Lite 96.558	19.611	-0.023
5	29	Kevin Harvick	Chevrolet	GM Goodwrench 96.376	19.648	-0.060
6	18	Bobby Labonte	Chevrolet	Interstate Batteries 96.259	19.672	-0.084
7	20	Tony Stewart	Chevrolet	The Home Depot 96.195	19.685	-0.097
8	16	Greg Biffle	Ford	Jackson Hewitt 96.127	19.699	-0.111
9	97	Kurt Busch	Ford	Crown Royal 96.063	19.712	-0.124
10	01	Joe Nemechek	Chevrolet	U

JR. starting 26th


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

your gonna need to get a bigger rock freez yet again gordon the man


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

Go Biffle! and Vickers!

--Dan


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i allways thought the track was an oval.... damn they look tuff!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

reviving an old thread,

todays was was bitter sweet, gordon had a horrible day with transmissions

troubles







jimmie too







just thought id rub that in delta









jr had problems too though









biffle got the lead







and stewart whoop ass


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> reviving an old thread,
> 
> todays was was bitter sweet, gordon had a horrible day with transmissions
> 
> ...


who cares..danica goes 0-100 in 3 seconds...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dam thats what she looks like with out the race suit


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

man gordon is just falling falling falling in the points







damn wish he and jr would get their act in gear. Damn hope another rousch dont win it again this yr.

and ill take sara fisher anyday over danica


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> dam thats what she looks like with out the race suit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh god she is so sexy....

damn


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Greatist thing about todays race was Jeff Gordon Jr. is not first in the points anymore.

I dont know what it is about the road races, but I always want to see one of those ringers win....Ron Fellows won a busch race a few years back on a road course.

Scott Pruit killed my fantasy points


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> Greatist thing about todays race was Jeff Gordon Jr. is not first in the points anymore.
> 
> I dont know what it is about the road races, but I always want to see one of those ringers win....Ron Fellows won a busch race a few years back on a road course.
> 
> ...


i was kinda rootin for rusty wallace just cause id be nice to se him

win one before retirement. but i like boris said outta the ringers.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

boris said is the man outta all the ringers and i thought u might like this freeze heres a pic of my newest creation in progress (just look at the upper right corner)
Looks like the old razor's gotta come out and do some scrappin


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you cant take that sticker off, it will add extra horse power


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

i was tuning into the race today somewhat, and have never really paid attention to nascar, so i have a question.

what did the announcers mean about the special 400 point behind the leader thing. Somethign that you can only win the nextel if you are within 400 pts of the leader at some point?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

scrubbs said:


> i was tuning into the race today somewhat, and have never really paid attention to nascar, so i have a question.
> 
> what did the announcers mean about the special 400 point behind the leader thing. Somethign that you can only win the nextel if you are within 400 pts of the leader at some point?
> [snapback]1085142[/snapback]​


thats the new points system they have, started last season

any driver within 400 points or the top ten are the the race for the

championship in the last ten races


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

and if they are not, they can't win it? Do they get to enter special races? I seem to remember somethign called a shootout or something?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

scrubbs said:


> and if they are not, they can't win it? Do they get to enter special races? I seem to remember somethign called a shootout or something?
> [snapback]1085167[/snapback]​


if they arent in the top ten or within 400 points in the last ten races

then i think they are just racin for money, the higher up in points at the end of the

season the more moneys. plus everyone wants to win a race, braggin rights.

for the shoot out, i think your think about the budwieser shootout, for drivers

to qualify for that all they need to do is get pole postion one time this season

to race the shootout at daytona next season, first race


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm going to the cup race tommorow.







I'm gonna lather my neck down with tanning oil and I"M GOING IN!!!!























I'll let you guys know how it was when I get back. We're getting there 4 hours early


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

GO VICKERS!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Azeral said:


> GO VICKERS!


who the fuk is vickers









if anything its jR. , stewart or biffle man

those are the mutha fukas man









i like joe nemacheck cause hes the ARMY car though, you have to root for him


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> GO VICKERS!


who the fuk is vickers :laugh:

if anything its jR. , stewart or biffle man

those are the mutha fukas man









i like joe nemacheck cause hes the ARMY car though, you have to root for him
[/quote]

JR? HA









Kenseth is the man, other than crash-causing Vickers.


----------

